# Schwinn Road Bike at Sears



## dekey (Apr 17, 2009)

There is a Schwinn Road bike on sale at www.sears.com. It's the Signia and it's on sale for 169.99. WOW. Is this a good bike for the money? Sounds too good to be true. Would this be ideal for the beginner?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

For 169.00 you're going to get cheap parts. Is it good for the money? Hmmm... it's not much money so... perhaps. Frankly my experience with cheap bikes (this is a cheap bike) is that they fall apart, require much maintenance, are heavy, don't shift well, and overall are not a joy to ride.

Your milage may vary.

The difference between a 200.00 walmart/sears/target bike and a 400.00-500.00 entry level fitness bike is great. In my experience the value grew exponentially with each dollar spent up to about 1200.00. Is a 2K bike better than a 1K bike? Sure! But it's not AS MUCH BETTER as a 500.00 bike is over a 200.00 bike.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

> Description
> Ride the open road with a Schwinn Aluminum Frame Road Bike. Features 7-Speed Shifters with Pro Max Dual Pivot Caliper Brakes.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

+1 on both of Loraura's posts.

To my way of thinking, 'ideal for a beginner' would start with a trip to the LBS (or three or four), discuss your needs/ wants/ goals (along with budget) and let them guide you to a few possibilities. From there, get (at least) sized - preferably fitted and go for some test rides _on roads_ to get a sense for ride/ handling and how you feel on the bike (and yes, even noobs know when something doesn't feel right) and decide from there.

Want to take a more active role? Do some research, learn about bike geometry and fit, ask some questions here, _then_ hit up bike shops.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Schwinn has spread itself so thin that they make mostly crap bikes. Sure there are some good bikes at the top of their lines. Most are sitting in department stores waiting to fall apart.

There is really no way to skimp on the beginner road bike. It is going to take a pretty big investment to get started. Pedals, shoes, clothing and the right bike are all part of the equation. On the good side, if you don't like it...you can always re-sell it. Don't buy the bike at sears, trust us.

I would however buy this cool little sears beach cruiser to ride a couple of blocks to the park in my flip flops.

The difference is that I will put thousands of miles on my road bike this year.
Were as the beach cruiser would probably travel less than 25 miles all year.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

+1 on what Loraura said - and the other posters.

On the dept store bikes the components can be of such poor quality that they cannot mainain adjustment and break easily - they are very heavy, which is no fun on hills.

Ask yourself how much do you plan to use it - if the answer is regularly, every week then invest in a bike from a local bike store with better components, knowledgable staff and support after the purchase.

If you just want to ride it 25 miles a year than the beach cruiser is a better bet.

Good Luck


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If my budget were limited to $169 I would look for a good used vintage bike. While most Schwinns were heavy back in the 70's-80's, I would rather have one of those than the new offerings.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

What about checking out www.bikesdirect.com?


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Also, that Schwinn at Sears is a heavy bike now. Plus, from what I understand, most LBS won't work on it because of the low quality and initial assembly problems. Buy used if that's the price range


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

You can find a pretty nice used bike in the $150 range if you take your time. Avoid these junk bikes at all costs if you actually intend on riding it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

New junk classics.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

This is classic reading. People actually do this?


----------

